# Cooking time conversion - HELP!!



## gypsy2_25 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

For a Christmas party, I will be making multiple dishes in the oven at the same time, but they call for different temperatures. I am making:

Beef Braciole - 1.5 hours at 350 degress
Carmelized Chicken - 1 hour at 375 degrees
Roasted Vegetables - 1 hour at 375 degrees

The beef dish is the only one that is a brand new recipe, so I'm nervous about it and planned to do all the cooking at 350. My question is - how long should I cook the other 2 dishes at 350 instead of 375? Also, will they ALL take longer since I'm cooking so many things at once? Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi, gypsy.  Welcome to Discuss Cooking.  You'll like it here.

I don't think 25 degrees will make much of a difference.  I'd be tempted to do them all at 400 F.  But if you're going to use 350, I'd knock about 15 minutes off the times for the other items.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 6, 2005)

the temps and times are so close I'd be tempted to do em all at once or dang close to it.  You can always up the temp once the beef is out and resting.  And if that is your technique, then put the others in half our after the beef.


----------



## Gerrycooks (Dec 7, 2005)

We make our braciole in spaghetti sauce not in the oven. That may be an option.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Dec 7, 2005)

For what it is worth, I'd start the beef at 350* and after 15 minutes add the other dishes.  After about 45 min. you could raise the temp to 375*.  You'll probably need to rotate and/or rearrange the pans at least once.  Just in case things take longer with a full oven, plan on things being done 15 minutes before you want them to be, in case they need a little more time.


----------



## cara (Dec 11, 2005)

I would go for the lowest and leave the rest longer in...
It´s better for anything to reduce the temperature than increase it...


----------



## marmalady (Dec 11, 2005)

Remember too, the more you have in your oven, the longer it will take to cook them.

I'd maybe go with roasting off the veggies first, let them sit while you do the other with the suggestions mentioned above, and then slide them back in the oven to warm up again while you're plating the other 2 dishes.


----------

